# My first trip to another persons cave....



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 26, 2014)

As the title says, I took my first trip to a friends room today. I didn't even know they did it before when I was at their house, hah. 

So anyways, they've done this for quite a few years. They have CO2, are Scroging, have 5,000 watts of lights, doing DWC, amazing air movement and filtration / scrubbing, duct-free Air Conditioning unit.. I mean, the works! Strains this person's running are Critical Sensi Star / Chemdawg / Super Silver Haze. He's experimenting with two 500watt LED fixtures, but doesn't like his results as much as the HPS. It seems they make their own tea, and after smelling and tasting the end result, I must say... I see how a proper tea can REALLY improve smell and taste. I was using Botanicare Pure Blend Tea, and I definitely notice results and enhanced smell from it, but all this persons stuff was amazingly potent smelling and tasting. I'm going to try this tea making stuff for sure! 

I'll get some pics up in this thread after I edit them, but just wanted to say something in here about my first ever experience in someone elses grow. It was a great feeling, especially seeing how much they have going on in there! 

Ohhhh and by the way, they sent me home with a NICE healthy / rooted clone, of the Critical Sensi Star. It's from a pheno that has been run for over 3 years, and I just love it. I was so excited when I was allowed to take one home. We had done a small "bud trade" too, and he was extremely impressed with my knowledge and my trees for how long I've been doing it. 

So yeah, just wanted to share my adventure. Pics and more thoughts about the day to come!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello....? (echo.. echo... echoooo)


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sounds like your friend has it really together. An outstanding grow room is a sight to behold. Always get good ideas from a properly equipped grow room. Now you gotta wipe the drool off your keyboard and enjoy the weedend. Peace.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sounds awesome. I've seen a similar set up in person from someone who used to post a journal on here. Look forward to some pics.


----------



## P Jammers (Sep 27, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hello....? (echo.. echo... echoooo)


W8n on the "Pics and more thoughts about the day to come! " to comment. 
:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok, here is a LARGE picture update. I could've done WAY more editing to these pics, but I do not have time. 

View attachment FriendsTall (1 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (2 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (3 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (5 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (7 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (8 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (9 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (10 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (11 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (13 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (15 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (16 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTall (17 of 17).JPG


View attachment FriendsTallMore (1 of 3).JPG


View attachment FriendsTallMore (2 of 3).JPG


View attachment FriendsTallMore (3 of 3).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (1 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (2 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (3 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (4 of 30).JPG


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

And more... 

View attachment FriendsWide (5 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (6 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (7 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (8 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (10 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (11 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (12 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (13 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (14 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (15 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (16 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (17 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (18 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (20 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (21 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (22 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (23 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (24 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (25 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (26 of 30).JPG


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

Annnnd more.... 

View attachment FriendsWide (27 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (29 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWide (30 of 30).JPG


View attachment FriendsWideMore (1 of 3).JPG


View attachment FriendsWideMore (2 of 3).JPG


View attachment FriendsWideMore (3 of 3).JPG


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 3, 2014)

^ Massive amount of pictures up there

Zero amount of comments down here....
....somethings wrong with this picture <----(very 'Punny')


----------



## umbra (Oct 3, 2014)

nice


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 3, 2014)

Your buddy has got it goin on! Talk about a bangin setup!

What strains?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 3, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> What strains?



Chemdawg, Critical Sensi Star, Super Silver Haze 

Not sure what he has on his other side.. I believe it was a combination of these. Some of these cuts he's had for years.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice cave and nice plants, nice to be invited in. I hope he cleans the ladybugs from his lights, how does he like his led light?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 3, 2014)

MR1 said:


> How does he like his led light?



He doesn't. He says he hasn't seen any huge improvement, and it would really just work best as a "heat preventative" lighting option. He mentioned it wasn't worth the investment, beyond saving a little on electric and heat, but he doesn't mind his bill and he has a wonderful ductless A/C unit that keeps the room at temp anyways.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 3, 2014)

To bad about the light, it looks like he has the heat covered.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes he certainly does MR1 :aok:


----------



## chazmaine420 (Oct 4, 2014)

Fantastic grow! some of those buds are almost white and the size of cabbages. Do you know what strain that is? I want it!


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2014)

Good stuff...thanks for sharing.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 4, 2014)

Great lookin` buds to go with the Great lookin` set up. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 4, 2014)

chazmaine420 said:


> Fantastic grow! some of those buds are almost white and the size of cabbages. Do you know what strain that is? I want it!







Dr. Green Fang said:


> Chemdawg, Critical Sensi Star, Super Silver Haze
> 
> Not sure what he has on his other side.. I believe it was a combination of these. Some of these cuts he's had for years.





^^ These are the strains :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you all for stopping in! I've taken a lot away from this adventure!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 5, 2014)

Very niiiicee  Killer looking buds there. He has his stufff right. I noticed something though in frame #7, pic #9, on top of the LED fixture; There's that damn lighter!!! I knew I set it down somewhere in there!! lol :doh::smoke1::laugh:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 8, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 2, 2014)

Cheers guys! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 11, 2015)

Bringing this back to peoples attention. I just had a look back myself... wooo! Some crazy buds in there!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 11, 2015)

oh ya lovvvvly that's what i'm talking about must be a really cool friend


----------



## sopappy (Apr 11, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Nice cave and nice plants, nice to be invited in. I hope he cleans the ladybugs from his lights, how does he like his led light?



Two of them found a nice quiet spot away from the glare. Seems they couldn't even waitt to get inside. Great picture for a captioning contest.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 11, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> oh ya lovvvvly that's what i'm talking about must be a really cool friend



Yeah, they are pretty awesome. I agree, it's lovely  



sopappy said:


> Two of them found a nice quiet spot away from the glare. Seems they couldn't even waitt to get inside. Great picture for a captioning contest.



:rofl: Yeah, it certainly would!!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 12, 2015)

what do the lady bugs do? control other bugs?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 12, 2015)

Yep! They are beneficial and eat loads of bad bugs. He had thrips come in (didn't know what they were) so he ordered 1,500 of em I think. It was very interesting to see SO many of them! They tickle like crazy and are slightly annoying lol


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 12, 2015)

Dude.  So jealous.  I wish I had friends like yours!  Freaking gorgeous plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice buds.
How many Lady Bugs,,,before there are to many? I heard once that the larva could be a problem in your Buds.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 12, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> Dude.  So jealous.  I wish I had friends like yours!  Freaking gorgeous plants.



Hah. I'll be going back over on Tuesday. Maybe I can get some updated pics, this was from a little bit back  



WeedHopper said:


> Nice buds.
> How many Lady Bugs,,,before there are to many? I heard once that the larva could be a problem in your Buds.



Not  sure. I'll have to ask him what his end experience was with them.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 12, 2015)

Cool to see the lady bugs! Is that preventative, or was there problems? I heard they beast on spider mites!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 12, 2015)

He wanted them as thrip eaters I think.. he didn't know what bug he had, but after he sent me home a clone and I GOT HIS DAMN BUGS lol...I identified it for him and helped sort him out with a treatment. He had just noticed it days before I had showed up and never experienced a bug issue. They weren't on the bloomed stuff at all, but they were on the vegging stuff, just here and there.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 13, 2015)

Was supposed to go over there tomorrow, but seeing that I'm still a bit too sick I had to postpone  

Oh well. I will get some updates in here soon. :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 17, 2015)

So a guy with a setup like that and the end product Fang is raving about uses lady bugs interesting very interesting . 
Thanks for sharing Fang


----------



## Gaiant (Apr 18, 2015)

Awesome garden pics and I really like the idea of using lady bugs that is so appropriate and natural. They sell the lady bugs at my local grow shop.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

They love my Strawberries.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 7, 2015)

After my experience with Broadmites, I unknowingly sent this poor fella Broadmites as well..... so... I went yesterday and used Avid to get him back on track. I just checked in on this thread to remember how I saw it before last. 

Pretty nifty room, for sure


----------



## checklist (Oct 7, 2015)

Have you tried his tea recipe?  Wondering how it worked for you Doc.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 7, 2015)

We've both eliminated "Teas" in our setup's. He runs Technaflora and I run  GH3 part with Liquid Koolbloom and GH Cal-Mag. 

Pretty sure I'm going to be giving Technaflora a run very soon!


----------

